# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Application.ScreenUpdating

## royUK

Sometimes it is necessary in code to switch off ScreenUpdating to speed things up & prevent "screen flickers". It is also useful to switch off Calculation to speed things up.

This code will capture the user's current settings & replstore them after the code has run, 




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Andy Pope

Roy, you forgot to reverse the properties and variables when restoring you code.




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## shg

And to turn things off before executing user code?

----------


## royUK

Just checking if anyone read this(LOL)

Thanks Andy & shg, I copied & pasted from the VBE & didn't notice that the second copy hadn't picked up.

----------

